
Regis McKenna's 1976 Notebook and the Invention of Apple Computer, Inc - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3058227/regis-mckennas-1976-notebook-and-the-invention-of-apple-computer-inc
======
agumonkey
Fascinating 'paperwork'. The notes, the 70s ads.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
It's interesting to compare the sophistication of Apple's marketing with the
ads made by typical S100 computer companies of the day.

There were a lot of the latter, and some of them survived for a while. They
all had ads similar to the original Apple ad - a so-so logo, mostly a list of
specs in a small box, perhaps with a photo or line drawing of a board or a
monitor, no colour anywhere.

The ones that understood a little about marketing usually had a man in a suit
using a computer next to a pot plant.

None of them had anything even remotely close to the slick and polished
presentation put out by RMI. That Intel ad is incredible for 1973.

~~~
Aloha
The Intel ad could be just as suitable for a manufacturer of embedded micro-
controllers today - that market has only changed a little.

~~~
agumonkey
There are many invariants in ads. Olivetti 60s ads aren't far from Apple's 2Ks
ones. It's all geometry glamour in the promise of making life|work better. In
retrospect Olivetti ads are borderline ridiculous, they made very nice
typewriters and even calculators (HP took 'too' many hints even). But lots of
it revolved around optimized furniture, swappable parts, customizable. 'Now
you can have your favorite picture in your new olivetti desk' ..

